# Linseed for Dogs



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Something on another thread has made me think.

Does anyone give their dog linseed?

I have a massive 25kg sack at the stables I use for the horse:

MICRONIZED WHOLE LINSEED

Its great at making her coat and skin really shiny and smooth and was wondering, does anyone use it on dogs?

Was thinking it would save me buying them a seperate supplement? I know I can use the garlic I buy her in their feeds and I do in summer to keep bugs away and the like, but it doesn't say on the side of this sack.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I use cracked linseed, just a spoon full occasionally in their food, but I buy it from wholefood shops.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I do not use linseed for my dogs because dogs have to convert the ALA into DHA/EPA and many dogs cannot do this or do so extremely inefficiently.

I find it more appropriate to give my dogs Fish Body Oil for their Omega 3 source and this means they do not have to convert ALA into DHA/EPA. Both of which are great for joints, brain, heart and eyes.

A note, if you add Omega 3 to the diet you should also provide extra Vitamin E as the former depletes the body of the latter.

Also, for some dogs, linseed (flaxseed) can cause itchiness rather than cure it.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

If you read up on EFAs you will see the good sources include oily fish and sunflower oil. With whole Linseed you would need to process (crush/blend) the seed to give the dog's intestines a chance at digestion otherwise it's likely to come out looking like it went in . Horse's intestines are long compared to a dog's and designed for fermentation of such vegetable matter for extraction of nutrients. 

Certainly crushing a small amount in your dog's food each day wouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> If you read up on EFAs you will see the good sources include oily fish and sunflower oil. With whole Linseed you would need to process (crush/blend) the seed to give the dog's intestines a chance at digestion otherwise it's likely to come out looking like it went in . Horse's intestines are long compared to a dog's and designed for fermentation of such vegetable matter for extraction of nutrients.
> 
> Certainly crushing a small amount in your dog's food each day wouldn't be too difficult.


I don't think it's whole? It looks almost like sand?

EDIT- Just checked the link. The seeds are micronized then ground down. So they are already crushed/ground.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been using this for Heidi for the last few months.

KrÃ¤uterkraft - LUPOSAN Tiernahrung
Great Deals on Food Supplements for Dogs: Luposan Herbal Power 30 at zooplus

Wanted to move onto something more general than BB and keep that for tum probs.

It's def v good stuff. Heidi is full of va va vroom and looking great on less than the full RDA. Will buy the large one next - much better value for money!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I've been using this for Heidi for the last few months.
> 
> KrÃ¤uterkraft - LUPOSAN Tiernahrung
> Great Deals on Food Supplements for Dogs: Luposan Herbal Power 30 at zooplus
> ...


Hmmm that might be worth a try.

Doesn't it stick in your throat how expensive dog stuff is in comparison to horse stuff? I mean my big sack of horse feed costs me a fiver. My dog food is 3 times that.

Supplements seem to be the same!!

Was thinking of using the linseed and apple cider vinegar as its £10 for the ACV and £25 for the linseed.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Freddie used to have Equimins TipTop in winter and ACV/Seaweed in Summer.

I did think about putting Heidi on the ACV/Seaweed combo

The Luposan is like sand and I must confess I've been taking it myself. When I saw what was in it compared to what supplements I take and the cost it seemed a "no brainer". No fun being hormonally challenged!
There is seeds in it that look v similar to linseed - that's why I mentioned it but I reckon they're probably flax seeds. Will have to do a translation - everything's in German


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Heidi is on suppleaze, rosehips and linseed and in summer I add garlic. The cider vinegar is added at the beginning of the week to the tub of sugar beet. :cornut:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I forgot she was "Heidi"

It meant me having to go and buy whatever I did, but as you have all this for Heidi, I would be inclined to use it for the boys too. Rosehips are good for them. (some in the luposan)


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I've given it to Jive as when he came here from France he'd got an 'afro' hairdo.. very frizzy it looked like he'd had too many washes. It's a liquid specially for dogs and its made such a difference to his coat, much less dry. It's expensive though so it wont be an ongoing thing, but it seems to have made a big difference.


----------

